# DVD-RW: The drive appears confused

## rastman

```
hdf: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command

hdf: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdf: drive not ready for command

```

I see this in dmesg few minutes after turning on the computer. Why?

----------

## sergioag

Hi

Are those messages related to some event, such as inserting a disk or something? Have you tested that writer in another pc?

Sergio

----------

## rastman

No. I must only wait a little, to see this error.

I didn't test it yet.

----------

## sergioag

Hi

Can you post your complete kernel log? This error is related to packet writing. It comes during the interrupt handling of the IDE driver, indicating an error of a write command. However, you don't seem to be using any writing here so i think there must be a hardware malfunction there. Apart from those errors in the log, is the drive working?

Sergio

----------

## rastman

the driver is working fine.

----------

## beandog

This might or might not help, try adding "Use multi-mode by default" in your kernel (CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE), under "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support" in "Device Drivers"

----------

## DaggyStyle

solved an similar issue with disabling completely IDE support in the kernel

----------

## beandog

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> solved an similar issue with disabling completely IDE support in the kernel

 

Well, that would work only if he's got an SATA CD drive.  Doesnt look to be the case here, since its registering as hdf.

----------

## DaggyStyle

mine was hda, when I removed the IDE support it has changed to sr0

an lspci output would be nice...

----------

## rastman

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
```

----------

## rastman

I have had it checked:  [*]     Use multi-mode by default.

----------

## DaggyStyle

check this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-600014-highlight-jmicron.html

its strange that the drive is labeled hdf, what is hda? have you enabled sata in the kernel?

----------

## rastman

I have 2 sata hard discs.

So what should I do?

----------

## DaggyStyle

do you have sata enabled in the kernel?

post the output of lshw -short please

----------

## rastman

```
lshw -short

H/W path             Device     Class          Description

==========================================================

                                system         System Product Name

/0                              bus            P5B-Deluxe

/0/0                            memory         64KB BIOS

/0/4                            processor      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          

/0/4/5                          memory         32KB L1 cache

/0/4/6                          memory         2MB L2 cache

/0/4/7                          memory         L3 cache

/0/43                           memory         1GB System Memory

/0/43/0                         memory         512MB DIMM SDRAM Synchronous 800

/0/43/1                         memory         DIMM [empty]

/0/43/2                         memory         512MB DIMM SDRAM Synchronous 800

/0/43/3                         memory         DIMM [empty]

/0/100                          bridge         82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hu

/0/100/1                        bridge         82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Por

/0/100/1/0                      display        G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]

/0/100/1a                       bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Co

/0/100/1a/1          usb1       bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.1                     bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Co

/0/100/1a.1/1        usb2       bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.1/1/2                 input          USB/PS2 Combo Receiver

/0/100/1a.7                     bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI C

/0/100/1a.7/1        usb6       bus            EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1b                       multimedia     82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Co

/0/100/1c                       bridge         82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

/0/100/1c.4                     bridge         82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

/0/100/1c.4/0                   storage        JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Control

/0/100/1c.4/0.1                 storage        JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Control

/0/100/1c.4/0.1/2    ide2       bus            IDE Channel 0

/0/100/1c.4/0.1/2/0  /dev/hde   disk           LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160H6S

/0/100/1c.4/0.1/2/1  /dev/hdf   disk           CD-W540E

/0/100/1c.5                     bridge         82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

/0/100/1c.5/0        eth1       network        88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet C

/0/100/1d                       bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Co

/0/100/1d/1          usb3       bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.1                     bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Co

/0/100/1d.1/1        usb4       bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.1/1/1                 communication  ADSL-USB Modem

/0/100/1d.2                     bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Co

/0/100/1d.2/1        usb5       bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.7                     bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI C

/0/100/1d.7/1        usb7       bus            EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1e                       bridge         82801 PCI Bridge

/0/100/1e/3                     bus            TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Cont

/0/100/1e/4          eth0       network        88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Control

/0/100/1f                       bridge         82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interfac

/0/100/1f.2          scsi0      storage        82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA

/0/100/1f.2/0        /dev/sda   disk           298GB ST3320620AS

/0/100/1f.2/0/1      /dev/sda1  volume         19GB HPFS/NTFS partition

/0/100/1f.2/0/2      /dev/sda2  volume         278GB Extended partition

/0/100/1f.2/0/2/5    /dev/sda5  volume         278GB HPFS/NTFS partition

/0/100/1f.2/1        /dev/sdb   disk           149GB SAMSUNG HD160JJ

/0/100/1f.2/1/2      /dev/sdb2  volume         486MB Linux swap / Solaris parti

/0/100/1f.2/1/3      /dev/sdb3  volume         19GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1f.2/1/4      /dev/sdb4  volume         129GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1f.3                     bus            82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Contr

/0/100/1f.5                     storage        82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, it's not scsi for the discs so scrap my suggestions, I understand that the second DVDRW is working, right?

paste here please the ide part of your kernel config please

----------

## rastman

the second ic CD-RW and yes - it's OK.

```

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

try enabling this: # CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

have you enabled dma on your drives?

what kernal are you using?

----------

## EzInKy

Disabling ide support and including sata/pata support fixed that problem for my system a while ago, but be prepared to change your fstab if you are using ide hard drives also. I have 2 ide hard drives, 2 ide dvdrw drives, and 4 sata hard drives. They changed like this:

sda stayed sda

sdb stayed sdb

sdc stayed sdc

sdd stayed sdd

hda became sde

hdb became sdf

hdc became sr0

hdd became sr1

----------

## DaggyStyle

we've already discussed it, this will work only if his cds are connected via scsi which isnt the case, his cds are connected via ide

----------

## EzInKy

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> we've already discussed it, this will work only if his cds are connected via scsi which isnt the case, his cds are connected via ide

 

Is this something peculiar  to the jmicron? My cdroms are hooked up to the ide1 controller. Here is lshw when I boot a kernel with ide support:

```

/0/6/b          scsi0      storage     SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller

/0/6/b/0        /dev/sda   disk        698GB ST3750640AS

/0/6/b/0/1      /dev/sda1  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/0/2      /dev/sda2  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/0/3      /dev/sda3  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/0/4      /dev/sda4  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/1        /dev/sdb   disk        233GB WDC WD2500YD-01N

/0/6/b/1/1      /dev/sdb1  volume      58GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/1/2      /dev/sdb2  volume      58GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/1/3      /dev/sdb3  volume      58GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/1/4      /dev/sdb4  volume      57GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/2        /dev/sdc   disk        698GB WDC WD7500AAKS-0

/0/6/b/2/1      /dev/sdc1  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/2/2      /dev/sdc2  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/2/3      /dev/sdc3  volume      174GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/2/4      /dev/sdc4  volume      176GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/3        /dev/sdd   disk        233GB Maxtor 6B250S0

/0/6/b/3/1      /dev/sdd1  volume      8958MB Linux swap / Solaris partition

/0/6/b/3/2      /dev/sdd2  volume      31GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/3/3      /dev/sdd3  volume      31GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/b/3/4      /dev/sdd4  volume      161GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/6/c                     bus         TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

/0/7                       bridge      AMD-8111 LPC

/0/7.1                     storage     AMD-8111 IDE

/0/7.1/0        ide0       bus         IDE Channel 0

/0/7.1/0/0      /dev/hda   disk        465GB ST3500841A

/0/7.1/0/0/1    /dev/hda1  volume      18GB Linux swap / Solaris partition

/0/7.1/0/0/2    /dev/hda2  volume      74GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/0/3    /dev/hda3  volume      74GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/0/4    /dev/hda4  volume      298GB Extended partition

/0/7.1/0/0/4/5  /dev/hda5  volume      74GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/0/4/6  /dev/hda6  volume      74GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/0/4/7  /dev/hda7  volume      74GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/0/4/8  /dev/hda8  volume      74GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/1      /dev/hdb   disk        465GB ST3500641A

/0/7.1/0/1/1    /dev/hdb1  volume      956MB Linux swap / Solaris partition

/0/7.1/0/1/2    /dev/hdb2  volume      8581MB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/1/3    /dev/hdb3  volume      37GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/1/4    /dev/hdb4  volume      419GB Extended partition

/0/7.1/0/1/4/5  /dev/hdb5  volume      46GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/1/4/6  /dev/hdb6  volume      93GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/1/4/7  /dev/hdb7  volume      116GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/0/1/4/8  /dev/hdb8  volume      162GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/7.1/1        ide1       bus         IDE Channel 1

/0/7.1/1/0      /dev/hdc   disk        LILITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P6P9S

/0/7.1/1/0/0    /dev/hdc   disk        

/0/7.1/1/1      /dev/hdd   disk        BENQ DVD DD DW1620

```

With sata support I get...

```

/0/6/b                storage     SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller

/0/6/c                bus         TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

/0/7                  bridge      AMD-8111 LPC

/0/7.1                storage     AMD-8111 IDE

/0/7.2                bus         AMD-8111 SMBus 2.0

/0/7.3                bridge      AMD-8111 ACPI

```

...and all devices are as in my previous post.

----------

## DaggyStyle

here is mine:

H/W path        Device       Class       Description

====================================================

                             system      HP Pavilion dv9000 (EW680AV#ABA)

/0                           bus         30B9

/0/0                         memory      101KB BIOS

/0/1                         processor   AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology

/0/1/5                       memory      64KB L1 cache

/0/1/6                       memory      1MB L2 cache

/0/c                         memory      1GB System Memory

/0/c/0                       memory      512MB DIMM Synchronous 533 MHz (1.9 ns)

/0/c/1                       memory      512MB DIMM 533 MHz (1.9 ns)

/0/4                         memory      RAM memory

/0/0.1                       memory      RAM memory

/0/0.2                       memory      RAM memory

/0/0.3                       memory      RAM memory

/0/0.4                       memory      RAM memory

/0/0.5                       memory      RAM memory

/0/0.6                       memory      RAM memory

/0/0.7                       memory      RAM memory

/0/2                         bridge      C51 PCI Express Bridge

/0/3                         bridge      C51 PCI Express Bridge

/0/3/0                       network     BCM4312 802.11a/b/g

/0/100                       bridge      C51 PCI Express Bridge

/0/100/0                     display     G70 [GeForce Go 7600]

/0/9                         memory      RAM memory

/0/a                         bridge      MCP51 LPC Bridge

/0/a.1                       bus         MCP51 SMBus

/0/a.3                       processor   MCP51 PMU

/0/b                         bus         MCP51 USB Controller

/0/b/1          usb2         bus         OHCI Host Controller

/0/b.1                       bus         MCP51 USB Controller

/0/b.1/1        usb1         bus         EHCI Host Controller

/0/b.1/1/4                   multimedia  USB 2.0 Camera

/0/d            scsi2        storage     MCP51 IDE

/0/d/0.0.0      /dev/cdrom1  disk        DVD-RAM UJ-850S

/0/e            scsi0        storage     MCP51 Serial ATA Controller

/0/e/0.0.0      /dev/sda     disk        91GB FUJITSU MHV2100B

/0/e/0.0.0/1    /dev/sda1    volume      14GB HPFS/NTFS partition

/0/e/0.0.0/2    /dev/sda2    volume      14GB HPFS/NTFS partition

/0/e/0.0.0/3    /dev/sda3    volume      101MB Linux filesystem partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4    /dev/sda4    volume      62GB Extended partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4/5  /dev/sda5    volume      4996MB W95 FAT32 partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4/6  /dev/sda6    volume      4557MB HPFS/NTFS partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4/7  /dev/sda7    volume      5726MB Linux filesystem partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4/8  /dev/sda8    volume      1435MB Linux filesystem partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4/9  /dev/sda9    volume      6204MB Linux filesystem partition

/0/e/0.0.0/4/a  /dev/sda10   volume      39GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/10                        bridge      MCP51 PCI Bridge

/0/10/5         eth2         bus         R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

/0/10/5.1                    system      R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapte

/0/10/5.2                    system      Ricoh Co Ltd

/0/10/5.3                    system      R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

/0/10/5.4                    system      xD-Picture Card Controller

/0/10.1                      multimedia  MCP51 High Definition Audio

/0/14           eth0         bridge      MCP51 Ethernet Controller

/0/101                       bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Te

/0/102                       bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

/0/103                       bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

/0/104                       bridge      K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Con

I had it before the ide disabling

----------

## EzInKy

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /0/d            scsi2        storage     MCP51 IDE
> 
> I had it before the ide disabling

 

```

/0/7.1                     storage     AMD-8111 IDE 

```

I guess these are the pertinent sections. Just pointing out that enabling sata/pata and disabling ide on my system did indeed solve my drive confusion issues despite not being scsi. But I do understand that a lot of people have had problems with the jmicron controller and was interested if this is another problem associated with that chipset.

----------

## rastman

So?

----------

## DaggyStyle

try disabling the ide section, see if it works

----------

## Cyker

If you do that, you might want to enable the equivalent libata PATA driver so that you can still use the drive...

I have run into this problem a lot when booting Knoppix/Gentoo/Random Linux LiveCD on some machines (A lot of them Dells; Never made a note of what the actual drives were 'tho.)

Never found a fix 'tho.

----------

## salman malik

when we install a window with a DVD-WR  or CD Player how that can know that first it can install that file and then the next one and complete the window.

----------

